# Take your bloody time



## null

Uma atendente diz
"Come on in,
Take your bloody time,..
I'd rather serve you than go to te fair, anyway."
"Come on in" deveria ser traduzido como "entre" ou é mais (in)fomal?
"Take your bloody time" é a frase que relmente me colocou em dúvida, pois acho que não tem tradução exata. Eu poderia traduzí-la como "Tire um tempo (só) para você ", "Pegue um tempo agradável só para você"(essa não ficou muito boa) ou algo deste gênero?


----------



## curlyboy20

"Take your bloody time" quer dizer, _"não se apresse", "Demore-se" (no sentido que não há pressa para fazer algo) _Não sei si tem uma expressão exata em português. Lembre-se que "bloody" é uma palavra utilizada para dar ênfase.

Não acho que "come on in" seja mais formal ou informal. Eu simplesmente diria "entre" para "come in" e "come on in".


----------



## null

Quanto a "come on in", é porque não costumo ver muito essa forma. Mas você deve estar certo em ela ter o mesmo peso de "come in";
"Take your bloody time", eu sabia que "bloody" servia para dar ênfase. Eu logo calculei algo como "um tempo para você", que basicamente significa para não ter pressa, ou seja "Não se apreese". 

A grande diferença é que sinto mais "força" na expressão quando leio "take your bloody time" do que quanto "se apreese", sugeri por isso um "Tire um tempo só para você", mas ainda assim não ficou com o mesmo peso da sentença em inglês. Mas creio que seja difícil arrumarmos uma expressão que adquira a mesma força de expressão.


----------



## curlyboy20

"Come on in" é muito comum. Verdadeiramente não sei se há uma expressão tão similar em português para "Take your bloody time", mas talvez algum dos nossos amigos lusófonos aqui possam ajudar.


----------



## Vanda

O bloody - muito usado pelos ingleses - substitui outros expletivos como 'esta drogra', 'esta porcaria' pra ficar nos mais suaves.

 edit: Tá certo, só me concentrei no bloody bloody e me esqueci da expressão!


----------



## Ricardoreis

Ao meu ver, mais que dar ênfase, o "bloody" neste contexto é um palavrão leve que lembra irritação da parte do falante. É uma frase meio irônica / sarcástica que, na verdade, quer dizer "apresse-se!". Mas o importante é a ironia; tente imaginar uma pessoa que não se apressa apesar de haver razão / necessitade para fazê-lo.

_"Take your bloody time then! Don't worry about the lions chasing us." _


----------



## almufadado

It utterly ironic.

"Venha/vá lá, não há pressa/nas calminhas/sem pressinhas ... eu até prefiro servi-lo que me ir embora !"

Em Portugal para não ser malcriado (= um criado mal educado)  diz-se :

"Ó cavalheiro, tem todo o tempo do mundo ... eu *até *estou aqui *só* para servi-lo !"
O "até" no sentido de preferia/tenho de estar noutros lados e o "só" ironicamente para diz que lhe parece que é o unico cliente.


----------



## curlyboy20

Poder-se-ia dizer "Tome seu tempo"??? Assim se diria em espanhol, mas acho que não se diz assim em português.


----------



## null

curlyboy20, "Tome seu tempo" não é comum em português do Brasil. Vanda, não é inglês do Reino Unido, é dos EUA. Obrigado pelas contribuições  de todos, Ricadoreis e almufadado também.
 Esta garota aparece só nesta cena e está havendo uma feira na cidade. Ela trabalha em um restaurante. O personagem principal entra no restaurante e ao falar com ela, estas são as palavras dela. Esta á a única frase que ela fala, e eu não entendi se ela realmente não gostava da feira e preferia atender ao personagem principal ou o quê. Eu então imaginei que ela estava sendo irônica. "Vamos lá, pegue um tempo só para você/ Não se apresse. De qualquer jeito eu prefiro servir você [creio que ela está diminuindo ele, mas não vejo razão] do que ir para a feira".


----------



## coolbrowne

*Vanda* tem razão.





Vanda said:


> O bloody - muito usado pelos ingleses - ...


Não importa que o texto seja americano: os nativos daqui usam a ocasional expressão inglesa para "fazer gênero"  (sem falar que há vários ingleses e australianos "importados")





null said:


> Vanda, não é inglês do Reino Unido, é dos EUA...


Um equivalente americano comum é "damn", outro é "stinking" (evitando palavras mais pesadas que "bloody", é claro ).


----------



## Carfer

curlyboy20 said:


> Poder-se-ia dizer "Tome seu tempo"??? Assim se diria em espanhol, mas acho que não se diz assim em português.


 
 "_Tome seu tempo_" também não será muito comum em Portugal, mas _'leve o tempo que quiser/precisar'_ é_._


----------



## curlyboy20

Carfer said:


> _'leve o tempo que quiser/precisar'__._


 
Isso soa muito similar a "Take your time" em inglês!


----------



## Ricardoreis

Just regarding whether it's American / British English - it's definitely very used in certain parts of England and in Australia. I didn't think it was used much in the USA, but I admit to not being sure on this one! I agree with Vanda that I'd thought it was more typical of British English.

You might also hear a variant, by the way, "bleedin' ". Especially in London!

As in:

_"Take yer bleedin' time mate, why don't ya? (doncha)"_


----------



## almufadado

Ricardoreis said:


> ...o "bloody" neste contexto é um palavrão leve _...._



I always laugh with this soft "common language".

Especially when translating it to Portuguese:

bloody - sangrento

Bleendin' = sangrando

and others like :
I am dieing for a diet pop = morrer por uma gasosa

I will kill for a lolipop = matar por um chupa-chupa


----------



## coolbrowne

I'm afraid I wasn't clear, my apologies.  In fact, I was _agreeing_ with *Vanda* (and now, with *Ricardoreis*):





Ricardoreis said:


> ...I agree with Vanda that I'd thought it was more typical of British English.


With "_ocasional_" and "_fazer gênero_", I meant to stress that it's *not* common American usage. _When it is used in these parts_, the intention tends to be the affectation of a British air (that is, "fazer gênero" ).

Por outro lado, essa história de _tingir_ (o cabelo, talvez?) por uma gasosa "lite"...





almufadado said:


> I am dieing for a diet pop = morrer por uma gasosa


Será que não seria...
I am d*yi*ng for a diet pop?​Saudações


----------



## Crockett

Qual seria o jeito mais brasileiro de dizer, "take your time?"

"Leve o tempo que quiser / precisar" dá?


----------



## marta12

Eu diria: 'demore o tempo que quiser'


----------

